# Hero of the year - Northerner



## AndyS (Dec 18, 2012)

Since it's almost the end of the year, could I possibly nominate Northerner for Hero of the year - 2012.  

Without wanting to cause him embarrassment I think all the hard work, dedication and effort he has put in to making the site what it is should be recognised. 

I know he's a very modest man and probably cringe when recognised but know without a doubt most if not all members would agree with me.

I don't get to post regulary, either poorly or working away but I always log on regulary and scan through the posts.  I have learnt more on this site than I have in 9 years with "specialists and consultants"

Regards

Andy


----------



## MeganN (Dec 18, 2012)

Go northy!!!


----------



## Tina63 (Dec 18, 2012)

I totally agree Andy.  

Always there with sound words of advice and comfort when needed.  Never judgmental, always helpful, and I too have learnt so much from him.  I actually wonder if he ever sleeps.  He is first on the boards in the morning, last on there at at night, 7 days a week!  Do you actually have a life Alan???  (Only joking - it's great you are always around for everyone to chat to.)

I do hope you get some serious satisfaction out of the good work you do.  You really do make a difference - something that's very satisfying in life - and you deserve all the praise coming your way.

Well done, and keep up the good work!

Oh, and Happy Christmas, and wishing you a happy and healthy New Year.

Tina xx


----------



## AJLang (Dec 18, 2012)

Alan is definitely my hero.  Thank you for all of your support, understanding and friendship.  Lots of woofs from Susie x


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Dec 18, 2012)

Yes I strongly agree that our Northerner should be our Hero of the year!

If it's ok for me to ditto a few points
- I too have learnt more on this forum/site than I have in 20 years with my DSN's/GP's
- Northerner and lots more people are always here & very quickly too with lots of help and advice
- aggreed that Northener is never judgmental just extremely helpful and a very good teacher for our diabetes

Keep on going Northerner, keep up all your good work!

Thank you!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Dec 18, 2012)

Well done Northerner, you are always so helpful and kind.


----------



## Monica (Dec 18, 2012)

Hear hear!!!!!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 18, 2012)

Whoop whoop! Completely agree! Northie for PM!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 18, 2012)

Alan has my vote to


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all your kind words


----------



## Twitchy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hope I'm not too late to say I second all the above?!


----------



## robofski (Dec 18, 2012)

Totally agree to all the above posts, there not many threads here to which you haven't contributed something and that us an awful lot of work.  Your dedication is something to be admired.  

Three cheers for Northerner!  Hip Hip...


----------



## Hazel (Dec 18, 2012)

Alan is one in a million and it is a pleasure to know him.


----------



## newbs (Dec 18, 2012)

I totally agree too!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 18, 2012)

Ditto.

(I hate this software LOL)


----------



## Casper (Dec 18, 2012)

Agree with all of above - Alan does a wonderful job, we are lucky!!


----------



## Mark T (Dec 18, 2012)

Shouldn't he be hero of the year every year?


----------



## spiritfree (Dec 18, 2012)

He is definately my hero of the year. If I put a question on, it is not long and he will be there with help and support. You are one in a million, Alan. and we are so lucky to have you. You really deserve the title of HERO OF THE YEAR.


----------



## KateR (Dec 18, 2012)

I totally agree.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 18, 2012)

Thank you everyone for agreeing with the nomination.

Of course there are others who contribute, help and moderate the site too whos advice and kind words are extremely vaulable too.

Congratulations Alan, and from all of us thank you so much.

The next few days are going to be quite hectic so may I wish you all a very Merry Christmas and a healthy, happy prosperous New Year.

All the best

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2012)

And the same to you Andy, I hope you have a peaceful and happy Christmas and a splendid 2013


----------



## am64 (Dec 18, 2012)

northe is great


----------



## margie (Dec 18, 2012)

Well done Allan the forum wouldn't be the same without you.


----------



## Steff (Dec 18, 2012)

Alan yes yes nd more yes fully deserved xx


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 19, 2012)

Northey isn't a Hero of the Year. 

He's a Hero, full stop.

Well done!

Andy


----------



## delb t (Dec 19, 2012)

can I add my vote too -always positive and never condescending- which is what a support forum should be


----------



## fencesitter (Dec 19, 2012)

Three cheers for Northerner


----------



## Dizzydi (Dec 19, 2012)

Yay.... Here's to northener very deserving xxx


----------



## lucy123 (Dec 19, 2012)

Yeah - absolutely 100% is he a hero.
I wouldn't have coped without Alan and all the other wonderful people on here who I can share stories, advice, tears and laughter with.
Well done, thank you and a very merry Xmas to all!


----------



## rhall92380 (Dec 19, 2012)

Great guy - for all the reasons already stated!

Richard


----------



## MCH (Dec 19, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Hope I'm not too late to say I second all the above?!



Can I third it as well?


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 22, 2012)

You get my vote "NORTHY"   well done for all your efforts


----------



## Rivki061 (Dec 28, 2012)

Northerner you get my vote too and my thanks for all the effort you put into this forum and for being a really caring person.


----------



## Carina1962 (Jan 1, 2013)

Just seen this - Yes, I totally agree, this site would not be the same without Northerner, he is the 'glue' that holds it together, long may it continue


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 2, 2013)

I can only echo what everyone else has said and say a big thank you Alan for your commitment and know that you and what you do is truly appreciated. A very happy New year to you and wishes for your good health and happiness from myself and Steve x


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Jan 5, 2013)

Well done Northerner


----------



## chattygirl197811 (Jan 18, 2013)

Congrats Northerner, well deserved!


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 10, 2015)

Just having a read through some of these & by some nice people.  All good & true


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 13, 2015)

70,000 plus posts. That's a lot of typing


----------



## onefooteight (Dec 8, 2016)

I think this site is amazing.  The nurses I've spoken to are very negative about websites but I think we all need support from those is a similar situation.  The medical profession may be trained, but we are the ones experiencing this.

Northener - you're amazing and thanks for all the support.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2016)

onefooteight said:


> I think this site is amazing.  The nurses I've spoken to are very negative about websites but I think we all need support from those is a similar situation.  The medical profession may be trained, but we are the ones experiencing this.
> 
> Northener - you're amazing and thanks for all the support.


Thank you @onefooteight  I'm so pleased you find the site helpful!  Not all healthcare professionals are against sites like ours, as they recognise the importance of support from people in similar positions for long term conditions. We're just here to share our experiences and help each other where we can, and the collective knowledge of thousands of people is immensely helpful to draw on - someone, somewhere will know what you are asking or feeling and be able to offer empathy or advice


----------



## grovesy (Dec 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Thank you @onefooteight  I'm so pleased you find the site helpful!  Not all healthcare professionals are against sites like ours, as they recognise the importance of support from people in similar positions for long term conditions. We're just here to share our experiences and help each other where we can, and the collective knowledge of thousands of people is immensely helpful to draw on - someone, somewhere will know what you are asking or feeling and be able to offer empathy or advice


A number of the more recent members have said they were pointed in this direction by their medical team.


----------



## pottersusan (Dec 8, 2016)

3 more cheers for Northie


----------



## Pine Marten (Dec 8, 2016)

pottersusan said:


> 3 more cheers for Northie


Absolutely - hip hip hurrah! [x 3  ]


----------



## Robin (Dec 8, 2016)

And cheers from me too!


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 8, 2016)

Here here.
Thanks Northerner and everyone who takes time to contribute.


----------



## AndyS (Dec 8, 2016)

I don't get to log on often due to numerous personal issues.  Over the last several years I pop up now and again and have a look through the forum.  It's always warming to see contributions from so many people and all their different and varying experiences.  I know there are so many people who are hero's of the forum, each and every one doing absolutely everything they can to offer help, advice and support.  I think it's 4 years or so since my original post so thought I would say it again.  Northerner you are a real gentleman and work tirelessly helping so many people in so many ways.  I have never seen you complain or lose it with anyone.  Over the years when I have reappeared and posted you are there.  It is so reassuring, you have no idea how much help you are to people.  I hope you and all your family have a fantastic Christmas and a healthy, prosperous and happy 2017.  Kind regards.  Andy


----------



## Northerner (Dec 8, 2016)

AndyS said:


> I don't get to log on often due to numerous personal issues.  Over the last several years I pop up now and again and have a look through the forum.  It's always warming to see contributions from so many people and all their different and varying experiences.  I know there are so many people who are hero's of the forum, each and every one doing absolutely everything they can to offer help, advice and support.  I think it's 4 years or so since my original post so thought I would say it again.  Northerner you are a real gentleman and work tirelessly helping so many people in so many ways.  I have never seen you complain or lose it with anyone.  Over the years when I have reappeared and posted you are there.  It is so reassuring, you have no idea how much help you are to people.  I hope you and all your family have a fantastic Christmas and a healthy, prosperous and happy 2017.  Kind regards.  Andy


@AndyS - really good to hear from you  I hope that 2017 brings you good health and happiness  take care {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## khskel (Dec 9, 2016)

Thank you for your sterling efforts @Northerner


----------



## mikeyB (Dec 12, 2016)

Agree with everyone. This forum wouldn't be what it is without Alan's guiding hand, particularly this year where a problem or two has been expertly smoothed over. A true gent, wasted on us lot.

Don't you dare do what I did, Alan and retire early


----------



## happydog (Dec 22, 2016)

Northerner is wonderful and truly awesome in the original use of the word.  Always patient and kind, knowledgeable and helpful and so encouraging when I have a down day.  I owe him so much, Thank you.  May you have a lovely Christmas and I hope that 2017 will be a really good year for you .


----------



## Northerner (Dec 23, 2016)

happydog said:


> Northerner is wonderful and truly awesome in the original use of the word.  Always patient and kind, knowledgeable and helpful and so encouraging when I have a down day.  I owe him so much, Thank you.  May you have a lovely Christmas and I hope that 2017 will be a really good year for you .


Thank you @happydog for your lovely kind words  I hope you have a lovely Christmas and a happy and healthy 2017


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 26, 2016)

Many thanks Northerner for your steady guidance and wise words on the forum over the last year.  Always willing to offer lots of kind advice and support to members old and new and to go that extra mile  which is not all seen by the wider world.


----------



## AJLang (Dec 26, 2016)

Hip Hip Hooray for Northerner


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 26, 2016)

Thanks Northerner for making all that this forum provides for each of us in so many different ways possible.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 26, 2016)

Ditto.


----------



## Andy HB (Dec 31, 2016)

I just wanted to add my voice to those to wish you all the best in 2017 and beyond, Northerner.

You are a true inspiration to me and the care and effort that you put in to this forum is quite extraordinary. 

Thanks too, to the other moderators and those members who contribute day in, day out to help others through the travails of this potentially awful condition called diabetes. 

Andy


----------



## Carolg (Dec 31, 2016)

Will say you are a hero Alan. Thanks for your support, and hopefully the glitch is fixed


----------



## Carolg (Dec 31, 2016)

Yea it's sorted thanks


----------



## AndyS (May 14, 2017)

It feels like an eternity since I last logged on.  Due to health and personal issues it's getting really difficult to keep involved.  Just had a read through the forums and see Northerner is still a top guy.  It's lovely to see lots of new people all happy to help and share knowledge and experience with others.  Hopefully in the not too distant future I will be back a bit more regularly.  Love and hugs to you all xx


----------



## stephknits (May 14, 2017)

Thanks for bringing this thread back to everyone's attention Andy.  Hope you feel more on top of things soon and do keep popping in, you are always welcome. 
It's great to look back and remember how Northerner has always been such a star ☺️


----------



## Steff (May 15, 2017)

AndyS said:


> It feels like an eternity since I last logged on.  Due to health and personal issues it's getting really difficult to keep involved.  Just had a read through the forums and see Northerner is still a top guy.  It's lovely to see lots of new people all happy to help and share knowledge and experience with others.  Hopefully in the not too distant future I will be back a bit more regularly.  Love and hugs to you all xx


Hi Andy lovely to hear from you, hope to see you bouncing back on here xx


----------



## AndyS (May 16, 2017)

Steff said:


> Hi Andy lovely to hear from you, hope to see you bouncing back on here xx


Hi Steff, hope your keeping okay.  Hopefully I will be on a bit more, the last few years have been hell xxx


----------



## Northerner (May 16, 2017)

AndyS said:


> Hi Steff, hope your keeping okay.  Hopefully I will be on a bit more, the last few years have been hell xxx


Good to hear from you again Andy, I do hope things are turning around for the better for you now, but if there is any way we can help, you know we will be here for you {{{HUGS}}}


----------



## Steff (May 16, 2017)

AndyS said:


> Hi Steff, hope your keeping okay.  Hopefully I will be on a bit more, the last few years have been hell xxx


I hope so to, you need a break bud x


----------



## Wirrallass (May 17, 2017)

I echo all of the above contributions  - Northie is kind considerate fair knowledgeable understanding sympathetic supportive and much more - I appreciate all that you have freely done for me since joining this forum Northie - without you the forum wouldn't be the same - you are the heart & soul that keeps it running smoothly, alas sometimes to your own detriment. I applaud you. J.
WL x


----------



## Ditto (May 19, 2017)

Yes, I feel Northie stopped me going off the deep end when I came out of denial.  Deserves a medal.


----------

